# Florida Gulf timeshares - which one?



## bhodgson (Mar 13, 2008)

I am looking for a week in St Pete area and have several possibilities but when I read the reviews- feel a bit concerned. Could someone help me?
1. Coral Reef - says it has a nice pool - know the location but seems that it is behind a closed hotel and run down - anybody been there? NO recent reviews
2. Mariner Beach Club in  Treasure Island- know the location but say it was converted 20 years ago from hotel and is very small. No recent reviews
3. Camelot by the Sea - appears to be across the street from the beach and very small and old. no recent reviews

I do not mind it the places are older if they have been maintained. We are to be there for Christmas so do not like the idea of a disaster for the holidays. It is just the two of us - am thinking of a cozy Christmas for two. Any help would be appreciated :rofl:


----------



## JLB (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you committed to the Clearwater Beach to St. Pete area?

Further south would be nicer.


----------



## bhodgson (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually we are going to be at Bonnet Creek until Dec 20 and check into Hilton Head on Dec 28th so we are thinking of an early check in to St Pete ( will go to the beach fro the day from Orlando ) so want to keep it close to Orlando and the drive time to HH doable which from St Pete is going to be 7.5 so any further south maybe pushing it. What did you have in mind? The listings further south seem to be even more limited - am doing  and RCI exchange. Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vodo (Mar 13, 2008)

There are a few in the Siesta Key and Longboat Key areas (Sarasota) that are not too much farther from Orlando than St. Pete is.  The sand at Siesta Key is WONDERFUL.  

Cindy


----------



## london (Mar 13, 2008)

*Florida Gulf - Treasure Island - Clearwater*

We own at the Sand Pebble Resort in Treasure Island, as well as the Jamaican on the Gulf. Both are older, but well kept.

The beach in Treasure Island is very nice and wide. There are many nice restuarants in the area.

The Redington Ambassador is also a nice resort in North Redington Beach.


----------



## JLB (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, what Cindy said.  IMHO, things around Sarasota are nicer.  Anything from Holmes Beach to Siesta Key.

There's a few resorts available there.  Not the better ones.  Looking through RCI.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 14, 2008)

bhodgson said:


> 1. Coral Reef - says it has a nice pool - know the location but seems that it is behind a closed hotel and run down - anybody been there? NO recent reviews
> 2. Mariner Beach Club in  Treasure Island- know the location but say it was converted 20 years ago from hotel and is very small. No recent reviews
> 3. Camelot by the Sea - appears to be across the street from the beach and very small and old. no recent reviews



I live nearby but haven't been to the beach in a while, but most timeshare properties along the beach here are about the same although I know pretty much everything on Treasure ISlands beach is nice, not to mention the widest beach on the Gulf.

I will try and swing by in the next week or so and take a look but I would cross Camelot off the list for now. 

Camelot is the resort that was mistakenly sold on the courthouse steps at a tax sale. After about A year of court action the sale was recently overturned and the resort was returned to the timeshare owners. The word is it was not taken care of over the last year and is in pretty bad shape. Won't know for sure until I go see myself but the couple paragraphs in the paper didn't describe it well.


----------



## JLB (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's the deal, your Options, what it will take to get Good, Better and Best, area and beach wise:

*Good *(Tampa Area beaches):  Driving time to Hilton Head-- 434.66 miles        Time: 6 hrs 54 mins

*Better* (Sarasota area beaches):  Driving time to Hilton Head-- 450.21 miles Time: 7 hrs 5 mins 

*Best *  Ft. Myers/Naples/Marco Island area beaches:  Driving time to Hilton Head-- 542.06 miles Time: 8 hrs 19 mins


----------



## Nancy (Mar 14, 2008)

*St Pete Beach*

Drove down the beach a couple of days ago.  The area around Coral Reef looks terrible.  Cannot comment on shape of units, just the general area looks bad.  Camelot looks good though.  Don't know what the total outcome of owners problems was, but driving by looks in good shape.  Hideaway Sands has been completely redone on the outside in the last 6 months.  Again, don't know about the inside of units.  Cameron Cove is usually rated good.  

I live nearby part-time, so haven't stayed in too many timeshares, but do drive by occasionally.

Nancy


----------



## Wonka (Mar 14, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Drove down the beach a couple of days ago.  The area around Coral Reef looks terrible.  Cannot comment on shape of units, just the general area looks bad.  Camelot looks good though.  Don't know what the total outcome of owners problems was, but driving by looks in good shape.  Hideaway Sands has been completely redone on the outside in the last 6 months.  Again, don't know about the inside of units.  Cameron Cove is usually rated good.
> 
> I live nearby part-time, so haven't stayed in too many timeshares, but do drive by occasionally.
> 
> Nancy



We're local and stayed at Cameron Cove rather than have a week expire last year.  The units are nice and spacious, and it's right on the water.  All units also have a beach view.  It isn't "glam" with small pool and not much else.  But, it provided a nice place to spend days on the beach relaxing.   There are lots of good restaurants in the area.  We did full day sailing on a huge CAT with a local that was advertising on Craigs List.  He was wonderful, and it only cost $250 for the entire day...we were the only ones on the boat.  If you decide to stay there, I can try to find him advertising again.


----------



## bhodgson (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for checking out the area and all of the help - tonight I found something called Sarasota Sands and put a hold on it tonight. I was having bad vibes about Coral Reef. The other one we were serious about was one on madeira Beach but DH said he liked the reviews of the one in Sarasota better - will finish my research and see what I can do  before my final decision. Thanks again.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 14, 2008)

bhodgson said:


> Thanks for checking out the area and all of the help - tonight I found something called Sarasota Sands and put a hold on it tonight. I was having bad vibes about Coral Reef. The other one we were serious about was one on madeira Beach but DH said he liked the reviews of the one in Sarasota better - will finish my research and see what I can do  before my final decision. Thanks again.



How many people will be staying in the unit at Sarasota Sands?  What size unit do you have on hold?  Reason I ask, is that we just stayed there in Feb. and I was not all that impressed with the unit we had.  Would I stay there again?  Yes, as a last resort if nothing else was available.  Did we enjoy ourselves while there?  Yes, as the resort is directly on the beach, and we love walking the beach, though the beach is not nearly as nice as Siesta Key beach.  Send me a PM if you want more info on our stay and what I disliked about the resort/unit.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 15, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> I live nearby but haven't been to the beach in a while, but most timeshare properties along the beach here are about the same although I know pretty much everything on Treasure ISlands beach is nice, not to mention the widest beach on the Gulf.
> 
> I will try and swing by in the next week or so and take a look but I would cross Camelot off the list for now.
> 
> Camelot is the resort that was mistakenly sold on the courthouse steps at a tax sale. After about A year of court action the sale was recently overturned and the resort was returned to the timeshare owners. The word is it was not taken care of over the last year and is in pretty bad shape. Won't know for sure until I go see myself but the couple paragraphs in the paper didn't describe it well.



I hope they get Camelot going again. Very pretty area. Pass a Grille is our favorite in that area.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Update Update Update*

As I promised I drove the beach today and checked out all three.

If my wife was with me when we pulled into the Coral Reef parking lot she wouldn't get out of the car and she would make me head to motel 6. It just looks bad from the outside. Upon investigation, it appears the front part of the building is an abandoned motel.

The property is fairly large and has several nice pools but the grounds are not kept up on the outside perimeter. The inside perimeter is better. The beach is nice but none of the units face the beach. In short, avoid it. 

Heading south 16 blocks I came to Mariner. It's a small property with one pool but looks better from the outside. As I walked around the property I was unimpressed. Feels small and cramped. Is also on the beach but only a couple units face the beach. Since it is spring break there were no rooms available to check out unless a door was open or I peeked in a window. These didn't look as good as Coral Reef and they weren't anything to begin with. Wouldn't stay here either.

Which leaves us with Camelot. It is further south on Pass A Grill beach. I wish I hadn't left the prior post relaying what I read in the paper, because it is flat wrong. This was by far the best of the three properties. 

It too is not very big but is very clean looking and while not modern, is the most modern looking of the three. It also had a nice enclosed pool area behind the building. Across the street is the beach, but if you get a second floor unit you can have a beach view. If you are on the first floor your view is blocked by some small sand dunes. 

Pass A Grill is a slower pace than the rest of the Pinellas beaches and there are only a few places to eat shop or buy a tee shirt there. Once in a car they are only a few minutes away. Overall this was a nice place but I got the feel it is more adult oriented than family oriented. 

So, to correct what I posted earlier about reading that Camelot was looking poorly, I am happy to say it appeared well maintained, especially compared to Coral Reef and Mariner.


----------



## bhodgson (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking the time to go over and look around. That was very kind and generous of you. I have decided to look elsewhere in the area - I still have  some time. I had a hold on a property in Sarasota but after some thought let it go because it was not in an area in which we wanted to be. I guess I have some special ties to the St Pete Clearwater beaches because we have spent many pleasant short stays over the years and if we are going to be away from home at least wanted to be in an area that had some history for us. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## JLB (Mar 19, 2008)

Funny, I don't have a hankerin to vacation in Des Moines.   



bhodgson said:


> if we are going to be away from home at least wanted to be in an area that had some history for us.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just looked at the Google Timeshare map for the area and pretty much feel that the two you picked out may be the worst two in the area. Almost any other choice on the beach would be better. Are you RCI or II or both?

If you get a lead on another let me know and I will check er out, especially since all the others are further North up the beach closer to home.

Also, as I drove the beach I noticed that most of the timeshares have signs out front offering rentals, just in case you couldn't find an exchange and were interested.

Lou


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 2, 2011)

*Anyone stayed at the Mariner #0411 recently?*

I know this is an old thread but I found it when I was researching the area resorts.

I am considering a stay in January 2012 at the Mariner Beach Resort, #0411 and the website, http://www.marinerbeachclub.com/pictures.html shows that the resort was recently renovated in 2009. We are looking to spend time in Tampa so this area seems more suitable than further south.

Has anyone had any luck staying here or heard anything good or bad recently?

I can cancel my reservation before midnight 2/3/11 if I deem it too much of a risk, but from what I can see, it looks nice. FWIW, the unit I reserved is a 2 BR, but doesn't say gulf view or pool view through RCI, 19 TPU's.

Thanks for any recent insight.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 3, 2011)

my two cents - i live in Estero, near Fort Myers Beach, Bonita Beach, Sanible.  
We went in December to siesta key, Sarasota.
My friend said it is cold up there and I thought she was getting senile.  It WAS VERY COLD.   I did the 5 day weather for Estero and for siesta Key, we were 5 to 7 degrees warmer in Estero and we packed up and went home.  So in January, you may not get beach weather (and by beach i mean just being able to sit on the beach or take a walk) in January up in Tampa area.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 4, 2011)

rapmarks, I have relatives in Estero that we have visited a few times in January.  You're right about going further south for the best weather.  As a matter of fact Florida can be very "iffy" in January.  The last time we were there, I believe was '08 or '09 and we didn't find the warmth we were looking for so started going to Mexico instead.  

BTW, I've been to the Coral Reef that the OP asked about and it was the worst timeshare exchange I've made in my 17 years.  Extremely small and run down.  I was afraid of walking through the front parking lot which looked deserted and scary at night.  Wouldn't ever go there again!


----------



## theo (Feb 4, 2011)

*A puzzling mystery...*



Neesie said:


> BTW, I've been to the Coral Reef that the OP asked about and it was the worst timeshare exchange I've made in my 17 years.  Extremely small and run down.  I was afraid of walking through the front parking lot which looked deserted and scary at night.  Wouldn't ever go there again!



You are certainly not the first person to have expressed a very similar view. What puzzles me quite a bit is that, unless I am mistaken, this "facility" is managed by VRI, which is generally regarded (admittedly including by me) as an established, capable, reliable management company.

In short, it's a mystery how / why VRI has gotten its' good name attached to such a dumpy place.


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 14, 2012)

*Weather was better than predicted*



ran-ran said:


> I know this is an old thread but I found it when I was researching the area resorts.
> 
> I am considering a stay in January 2012 at the Mariner Beach Resort, #0411 and the website, http://www.marinerbeachclub.com/pictures.html shows that the resort was recently renovated in 2009. We are looking to spend time in Tampa so this area seems more suitable than further south.
> 
> ...



We just left the Mariner Beach Club and I have submitted a detailed review of our visit. Once it is published, I hope you take the time to read it.

I know some people were concerned with the weather this far north on the gulf side of Florida and that it might be too cool this time of year. The weather was in the mid to high 70's everyday except one, so maybe we lucked out but the resort was in a nice location with plenty to do in the area. 

We went to the one year anniversary of the Salvador Dali museum, a winery and two microbreweries among other things, but besides the resort, which I would not visit again, the area was entertaining enough.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 14, 2012)

Imagine digging up a year-old thread.  Good news is - nothing has changed!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 14, 2012)

Even though I do not own Orange Lakes, they just took over this resort on Marco Island/

TS


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 4, 2012)

ran-ran said:


> We just left the Mariner Beach Club and I have submitted a detailed review of our visit.
> 
> but besides the resort, which I would not visit again, the area was entertaining enough.






wcfr1 said:


> Wouldn't stay here either.



Hey-that's what I said back in 08


----------



## mango32953 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Update on Mariner Beach Club and Coral Reef*

Mariner Beach Club has been completely renovated inside and out. I was there a few weeks ago - it's gorgeous. The rooms are decorated so nice, there's granite counters, and flat screen TVs. The grounds are also really pretty. It doesn't look like much from the street - don't let that fool you. I don't think I can post a website name, but if you google it the sales website (not the HOA site) has a lot of photos. 

I also took a look at Coral Reef (just down the street). All of their rooms have been renovated, and the old restaurant that was blocking the beach view has been torn down so everyone can see the beach. A huge improvement. The outside of the building has also had some updating. Yes it still looks like a roach motel from the street. (That building is not part of the timeshare, it's separately ownend). In fact, when I was there a movie crew was filming there doing a seedy motel scene. As with Mariner, there are lots of photos posted on the website.


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update on the Coral Reef. We have a week there in November and I was getting worried by some of the comments, then realized they were from 2008/2009. 



mango32953 said:


> Mariner Beach Club has been completely renovated inside and out. I was there a few weeks ago - it's gorgeous. The rooms are decorated so nice, there's granite counters, and flat screen TVs. The grounds are also really pretty. It doesn't look like much from the street - don't let that fool you. I don't think I can post a website name, but if you google it the sales website (not the HOA site) has a lot of photos.
> 
> I also took a look at Coral Reef (just down the street). All of their rooms have been renovated, and the old restaurant that was blocking the beach view has been torn down so everyone can see the beach. A huge improvement. The outside of the building has also had some updating. Yes it still looks like a roach motel from the street. (That building is not part of the timeshare, it's separately ownend). In fact, when I was there a movie crew was filming there doing a seedy motel scene. As with Mariner, there are lots of photos posted on the website.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 15, 2012)

I second Sand Pebble in Treasure Island. It is an older resort but if it is maintained it will be great. I love the beach there and you are close to John's Pass.  I confess it's been years since I've been there but I do have fond memories.  Check it out.  shaggy


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 17, 2012)

In October we are flying into Atlanta driving to Longboat Key for a week, Hilton Head  for a week and Gatlinburg for a week then back to Atlanta.  

Wished I could have rented a car in TPA and dropped it off in Nashville but the car rentals were over $1000 more, flights not too much difference since we are using the companion pass.  

Im  looking forward to the driving part of our vacation.  Georgia is a pretty state especially that time of the year and yet its not really a timeshare destination.  Going from Hilton Head to Gatlinburg is the highlight.  

I would go south if you can get a timeshare.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 17, 2012)

Even try Fisherman's Village in Punta Gorda.  A little bit of driving to Naples and Siesta Key but its a nice drive.


----------



## kane (Sep 20, 2013)

bhodgson said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to go over and look around. That was very kind and generous of you. I have decided to look elsewhere in the area - I still have  some time. I had a hold on a property in Sarasota but after some thought let it go because it was not in an area in which we wanted to be. I guess I have some special ties to the St Pete Clearwater beaches because we have spent many pleasant short stays over the years and if we are going to be away from home at least wanted to be in an area that had some history for us. Thanks again for all of your help.



Despite what Lou posted about the Coral Reef, my wife and I stayed there last week, Sept 7-14.  I have a Hawaii week that I exchanged (Vriety) into the Coral Reef because I really like the Florida climate, scenery, beaches and water.  Upon arrival, you do question whether you made a good choice or not.  The two remaining buildings that make up the timeshares there are fine.  Most of the units have been remodeled with new tile floors, granite counters, tropical furniture and are generally well complemented.  The abandoned buildings adjacent are unattractive, but the pools, spas,  and the beach and Gulf water are great.  You do have a view of the beach and the Gulf from any of the units there.  The better view is from units on the 2nd - 6th floors.  The 1-bedroom units are in the bldg that is closer to the beach.  We were in the bldg that has the 2-bed, 2-bath units and had great views.  Its not the Marriott, but the units were clean and presentable with well-equipped kitchens.  (I've been in some Marriotts that didn't have the amenities that the Coral Reef has).    

St Pete Beach is not Beverly Hills, but I didn't find anything unacceptable about the area.  It is an older Florida beach town.  There are also many nicer and newer resorts on the beach in St Pete, but you also pay the higher rates for those facilities.  The only market that I found that was not worth shopping at was the Publix Market in the Dolphin Cove shopping center.  The market is old and not well stocked, especially in the produce section. I imagine that market needs new management to bring it up to par.  The Sweetbay Market, a mile away, was modern and had a wide selection of foods to please anyone.

Most of the nicer restaurants are located in the larger hotels on the beach.  We did not try any of those because I've been on a salad and greens diet and chose to stay away from the more expensive restaurants.  (The Tradewinds Grand Isle Resort is right next door.)

To us, the best thing about the Coral Reef Beach Resort is the location, the beach and the Gulf water.  The beach was well groomed, about 150 yards wide, and the sand was very fine like sugar.  (I live in So California where the sand is more coarse and the water COLD).  The Gulf water was about 85° and was very pleasant.  We swam in the Gulf for a couple of hours every day and enjoyed it very much.

FYI, the Sand Pebbles Resort is another timeshare that looks great and on the same beach, just a few miles North.  I might try that one next time.

This was our first time staying at the the St Pete beach area and was pleased.  We will return on future vacations.


----------



## theo (Sep 21, 2013)

*Yesterday's paper vs. today's news...*



kane said:


> Despite what Lou posted about the Coral Reef, my wife and I stayed there last week.... <snip>



In fairness, Lou's very accurate and detailed assessment chart of (24) separate St. Pete Beach to Clearwater area timeshare facilities was actually posted on TUG *over 4 years ago* now (specifically, in March of 2009). 

Coral Reef was indeed a run down dump 4 1/2 years ago, despite being managed by usually competent VRI;
I can personally attest to that past dumpy status from my own unfortunate first hand experience there. 
Glad to hear that Coral Reef is apparently (...and maybe inevitably?) better now, 4 1/2 years later, which is what I would fully expect with VRI as the management company.


----------

